# Full Moon and Ducks



## deerbuster (Aug 26, 2015)

I've never heard of full moon affecting duck flight until recently. Heard some guys talking about they tend to feed longer into the afternoon and night which causes them to stay on roost longer into the morning. Any truth to that?


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Aug 26, 2015)

I've talked to a few guys that hunt the afternoon on full moons. I guess the ducks rest longer into the morning since they are up most of the night. I'm not sure, every time I've hunted areas like Ark, there has not been a full moon while I am there.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 26, 2015)

In my experience, they seem to feed at night and not move much throughout the day.


Not really related to the full moon, but my buddy likes to use the major and minor movement times according to lunar phases, late morning or afternoon, it seems to work about 75% of the time.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 26, 2015)

Ducks will feed at night and not have to feed as much in the day time. It will spread out there feeding schedule. So targeting loafing areas may be better than. Where you normally see them feeding.  It can also hurt with birds migrating out on the moon, but can be good with birds migrating in too.


----------



## roadkill82 (Aug 26, 2015)

^^^^ X2 I am a believer for sure


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 26, 2015)

Woodsedgefarm is dead on this thread. Deer hunt with your moon guide. Full moon they will feed or cover three states headed south in a night. I Have had tons of geese wake me up at 2am making all kinds of noise headed south way back when I lived in Kansas.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't know Killer, we set up at 9:30 one morning, nothing flying, asked my buddy the major movement time, he said 10:30, 10:29 we shot our fist duck, done in 30 minutes.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 26, 2015)

WOODIE13 said:


> I don't know Killer, we set up at 9:30 one morning, nothing flying, asked my buddy the major movement time, he said 10:30, 10:29 we shot our fist duck, done in 30 minutes.


Did not say you could not kill ducks when they fly at night. Just makes it harder sometimes. But you were on the x that day. Nice hunt! I will say that some deer hunters live and hunt by the moon. I use a moon guide when I deer hunt. But ducks can be killed on a full moon just as deer can .But when you deer hunt by the moon it ain't the same as duck hunting on a full moon.
Deer feed two times a day. When the moon is directly over head or under foot. When these moon feeding times fall with in two hours of daylight or two hours of night fall deer are most active and will show up in your food plot or you transition points. You can no do this duck hunting.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 26, 2015)

Yep they will move all night on a full moon, if there's a north wind with it your probably going to lose your birds over night! At are camp in Arkansas when it's a full moon you cannot sleep because of the geese flying all night.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 26, 2015)

I will stick with it, mid day hunting, a lot of times better than the morning, but that is just me.  Could be the weather, but it seems, for us, it works, but no Scent Lock or Hen in Heat, for now


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 26, 2015)

Salt water I will not hit the water until the afternoon. But the birdS on salt fly all day. It great with a bunch of boat traffic.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 26, 2015)

He works nights, so a lot of times, we do not hit the water until 8 or 9 am, but a lot of times, we time it, set up, get there, done in an hour to an hour and a half with limits, but most of the time, it is just limits of those nasty mallards.

I still stand by moon phases for fishing and hunting, the lunar peak and minor times are there too, but that is just me.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Aug 27, 2015)

WOODIE13 said:


> I don't know Killer, we set up at 9:30 one morning, nothing flying, asked my buddy the major movement time, he said 10:30, 10:29 we shot our fist duck, done in 30 minutes.


In real cold weather birds may feed heavy in the middle of the day. They will stay together to keep warm and save energy and feed when it warms. Lots of people that hunt where it is super cold dont even start to get ready to hunt till mid morning. Sometimes ice will make a difference too. Go hunt a rice field when its iced over, sit and as soon as it begins to thaw birds will start poorin in.


----------

